

Super Neat Product Tutorial Website / Software - skadamat
https://www.kera.io/

======
axiom
We built something just like this in house, but of course as with any internal
tool no one ever has time to update and maintain the damn thing.

Would be fantastic to switch over to this service if it works well. Ping me at
mike at tophatmonocle.com if you have room in the beta.

~~~
maxcameron
Hey Axiom, we certainly will. Thanks for your support.

------
wodow
It needs a way to stop the user messing with a demo - by temporarily disabling
certain elements for click events etc?

(I expect this is already an option, but wasn't enabled on the demo on this
page.)

~~~
maxcameron
We actually don't have that feature. The point isn't to hijack a user's
experience. We are thinking about the best way to get out of a users way if
they want to escape a tutorial. But thanks for the feedback.

~~~
tkahn6
Well here's one reason you might consider disabling certain UI elements.

If you hit the left arrow button on the slide show at 0:12 you end up with
this in the end.

<http://imgur.com/a/ZqiYs>

~~~
camwest
Yeah it's definitely not perfect! Our goal is to ship early to demo our
progress and there are some rough edges showing. We will definitely get this
cleaned up ASAP. Thanks for the screenshot.

~~~
tkahn6
No problem. Just something I noticed. Good luck.

------
chewxy
What is the pricing for this like? needs more upfront pricing info imo.

That said, I'm thinking of using something like this on Strangersfordinner.com
and edgeyo.com too so I'd keep you guys in view.

(again, pricing!)

~~~
camwest
We are working on pricing. It will be a monthly fee at a reasonable amount and
our goal is to grow with you. We know startups aren't flush with cash and you
should only start paying for value when you are really getting it too. What
would be your ideal payment model?

~~~
chewxy
Tiered CPV.

~~~
ddorian43
What is CPV ? Thanks

~~~
camwest
Cost Per Value.

------
genwin
It's a beautiful site! Nice to see something that doesn't look too Twitter-
Bootstrappy. I like the blue highlighting around the cursor. I'd make it more
clear that you really want the user to enter an email address (instead of just
demo a hypothetical site asking for that). I was a little confused when the
tutorial abruptly stopped.

~~~
camwest
Genwin,

Sorry about the confusion. It's a hard thing to demonstrate and I understand
how moving from hypothetical to real is a little jarring.

Thanks for the kind words about our design!

------
sunwooz
This is awesome and I would totally use it if the price was right. When are
you guys thinking of launching?

~~~
camwest
Hey sunwooz, we are launching with select clients slowly and we will have a
more general release by the end of summer. Check out <http://verold.com> for
an example in production. (Click Getting Started after signing in).

~~~
sunwooz
I just watched the tutorial. I just want to point out what happened. I started
watching the tutorial and continued to eat my dinner. I had a feeling that it
was more like a video than an interactive walkthrough so I ended up being
stuck at the project creation page not realizing that I had to put input some
information. The woman started talking about some stuff that were not visible
on the screen so I got a little confused and started looking around to see if
I missed something. Otherwise, the technology looks cool, but I don't want my
users to be confused as I was.

~~~
camwest
Hey sunwooz,

There is an issue with the audio getting out of sync that we are working on.
Understandably that would be confusing.

------
ianstormtaylor
This looks incredibly cool. If you guys have room in your beta I'd love to try
it out. (ian at segment.io)

This is the kind of thing that companies won't have a second thought paying
lots for as soon as they can prove that it's increased retention X times.

~~~
maxcameron
Ian - whoa that's too kind. We can definitely work something out to get you on
board. I'll reach out over email.

------
rmason
It does look pretty great. But I have to wonder what happens when the first
marketing guy sets it to autorun and disables the backspace key ;<).

~~~
maxcameron
We will ban them.

:)

------
pqdbr
I liked it and all, but the submit button on the last screen (where I'm
actually supposed to convert and sign up) isn't working.

~~~
mchahn
Signup didn't work for me either. It kind of makes me nervous to consider them
when their own site doesn't work. :-)

~~~
camwest
I'm sorry sign up didn't work. What browser where you using?

~~~
lostsock
I'm using FF 13 and the submit didn't work for me either until I hit 'Enter'
in the text input. After that I was able to click submit.

~~~
camwest
Thanks I'll investigate.

------
tadruj
I love the product, it has great potential. I would pay $10 to create a
tutorial personally and $50 as a company.

~~~
camwest
Thanks tadruj. This great feedback. Is that Monthly? Yearly? Would you
consider paying based on how many users watched your tutorial?

~~~
asanwal
Uncertainty in pricing is terrible so in my view avoid the how many users
watch your tutorial pricing. It can also inhibit usage which you don't want.

I'd charge based on number of tutorials. For upto 3, it's free but your
branding is there. For upto 20 tutorials on your site, it's $30/month or
something. You get the idea. This ensures if some massive site is using you
for hundreds of tutorials, you get paid for the value you're delivering.

Of course, pricing is a dark art so take these thoughts with a grain of salt.

~~~
camwest
Really appreciate the advice. I agree we don't to introduce unnecessary
uncertainty. Thanks especially for the hypothetical tiers that is great to
have from an outsider.

------
kcbanner
If I click "See an example" nothing happens. Chrome 22 on Windows. There is an
uncaught TypeError in the console.

~~~
maxcameron
Thanks for the report, we'll get on it asap.

------
maxcameron
Thanks so much for the kind words!

------
CamperBob2
Ouch. No volume controls.

~~~
mchahn
And there is no way to skip over the marketing pitch at the beginning. A
tutorial should be friendly and impart useful guidance, not be a marketing
tool.

~~~
maxcameron
Hey there,

I do appreciate the feedback about fast forwarding and the comment on the
volume control, good ideas. Please keep in mind I'm demoing a marketing site.
We have more 'functional' tutorials inside the app :)

